# autosmart highstyle vs autoglym rubber cleaner plus



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Has anyone used both of these products?

looking for a 5 litre bulk tyre dressing and these seem to come up a lot

dont want to buy 5 litres of rubbish !


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Only used the AG Rubber Cleaner and its the best that AG do but its not great. Looks great on the tyre but will last about 2 days.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

if anyone is a regular user of either highstyle or rubber cleaner would love to see some pic's on the tyres

swaying towards highstyle at the moment


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

This is Highstyle it looks different on different tyres mind, but i love it i also like Zaino Z16 too.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh and this is highstyle also.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Oh and this is highstyle also.


how long does it seem to last ?


----------



## JonBlack (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm also looking into purchasing some AS Highstyle.

Are these pictures showing the Silicon or non-silicon version?

Do you pour it into a little bowl and swipe around with a paintbrush or use sponge applicators?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

top man grizzle thanks for the pics , would also like to know what version this is.

Anyone but some recently ? where's the cheapest place to buy ?


----------



## MickPontoon (Aug 8, 2011)

JonBlack said:


> I'm also looking into purchasing some AS Highstyle.
> 
> Are these pictures showing the Silicon or non-silicon version?
> 
> ...


highstyle is the best tyre gloss out there

spray some on a paintbrush or sponge and paint it round the tyre in both directions to work it in

make sure the tyres are very clean first

let it dry for a few mins and then lightly buff to stop dust and dirt pickup:thumb:


----------



## JonBlack (Nov 2, 2010)

Thankyou for the info.

Do you pour it straight from the can into a sprayer with spray/foaming head?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Its the non silicone version and i can easily see 2-3 weeks with out fail, i just put a small amount in a plastic tub and use a soft paint brush to apply a super thin even coat.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Another vote for Highstyle. I think it's one of the best trade/bulk buy dressings.

As with any dressing though, a properly cleaned tyre will vastly improve the dressings performance and durability.

As for application, I prefer to apply to a round mf applicator and then work it into the tyre.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

depends on the tyre - ive seen some tyres (my bmw) last weeks and others last a few days and then sling all over the alloys and make some mess.

I still continue to use it though as value for money - it looks very good


----------



## MickPontoon (Aug 8, 2011)

JonBlack said:


> Thankyou for the info.
> 
> Do you pour it straight from the can into a sprayer with spray/foaming head?


into spray bottle but not a foaming head lol

last for ages and ages


----------



## Darren68 (May 30, 2010)

i use the AG rubber cleaner plus and happy shine and seems to last a while(weather dependant)[URL="[IMG]http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg132/dds68/comp/Picture334.jpg[/IMG]"]


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Not much (if anything) between Highstyle & Rubber plus.
About the only thing that I can tell them apart is the smell TBH
Both do a cracking job IMO


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Another vote for highstyle


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

where is the cheapest place everyone is buying this from ? seen it on Ebay but worried im going to get watered down rubbish


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

contact sue on here she will pm you a number


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Don't think I'll be buying the AG rubber plus again when my current 5 ltr runs out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

Mr Concours said:


> Don't think I'll be buying the AG rubber plus again when my current 5 ltr runs out.


i agree the smell alone gave me a headache imo highstyle all the time :thumb:


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Highstyle for me, I pour some into an old cleaned out coffee jar and use a paint brush to apply it, then just put the lid on the jar ready for next time, I get a good few weeks out of it no problem, can be used on trim also, just wipe over it after 10 minutes or so to clean up any excess :thumb:

It lasts for ages also, I've used less than 2 litres in 12 months


----------



## MickPontoon (Aug 8, 2011)

cleancar said:


> where is the cheapest place everyone is buying this from ? seen it on Ebay but worried im going to get watered down rubbish


well buy it from an autosmart rep then!

why is it people are so worried about watered down stuff if buying from a decent seller?...just read their feedback if you are unsure godammit

plus highstyle cannot be watered down as it is turpentine based based on the spec sheet hence the waterproof nature

its the best stuff i have ever used and i have used all the tyre gloss agents, megs endurance, new look gel, zaino etc.. they are all expensive in comparison, harder to apply and dont last nowhere near as long


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

geoff.mac said:


> I pour some into an old cleaned out coffee jar and use a paint brush to apply it, then just put the lid on the jar ready for next time
> 
> LOL,This is exactly what I do!
> 
> Looking to buy some AS Highstyle next week.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Make sure you ask for the non silicone type people!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Make sure you ask for the non silicone type people!


Big difference?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

ryand said:


> Big difference?


Yes the silicone (ordinary) Highstyle is a better alround product due to it having silicone in it. The non silicone version is aimed at bodyshop use.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

What is the difference between AG rubber plus and AG supersheen? 

Also, can Highstyle be used on interrior plastics? what does it smell like?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Franzpan said:


> What is the difference between AG rubber plus and AG supersheen?
> 
> Also, can Highstyle be used on interrior plastics? what does it smell like?


Highstyle can be used on interiors yes and many valetors do use it for that purpose but most people on here would say its too shiny for interiors. It smells sort of orangey/lemon.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ryand said:


> Big difference?


I found the non silicone version easier to work with, looked better, and seemed to last a long time.

For the price and ease of use its a great tyre dressing.


----------



## suhailvirmani (May 22, 2011)

Franzpan said:


> What is the difference between AG rubber plus and AG supersheen?
> 
> Also, can Highstyle be used on interrior plastics? what does it smell like?


Highstyle can be used on interiors but ive been told it leaves a sticky feel to plastics so avoid it for that reason. Supersheen is better to use on interiors and i find it leaving a nice finish with no sticky feel to it.

Highstyle works wonders on tyres tho, did mine in 2 coats and lasted for weeks. Rate it highly for that all day long


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Super Sheen is water based so will wash off, whereas Rubber Plus Cleaner isn't so it will last longer.

But you can water down Super Sheen if you want. I wouldn't use RPC or HS on new car interiors, but they can play a place on older cars.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

sorry for the thread hijack but which highstyle would you reccomend the gel or the watery one?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

halam said:


> sorry for the thread hijack but which highstyle would you reccomend the gel or the watery one?


There is no gel or watery version of Highstyle. There is Highstyle and Non Silicone Highstyle.

I would recommend the ordinary Highstyle unless your using it in a bodyshop in which case use the Non silicone Highstyle.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> There is no gel or watery version of Highstyle. There is Highstyle and Non Silicone Highstyle.
> 
> I would recommend the ordinary Highstyle unless your using it in a bodyshop in which case use the Non silicone Highstyle.


thanks, so the best way to apply the product is by brush, also does the silicone dressing evaporate as ive had some which do?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

halam said:


> thanks, so the best way to apply the product is by brush, also does the silicone dressing evaporate as ive had some which do?


Highstyle doesnt evaporate, not overnight anyway. I dare say if you left the lid off for long enough some of the carrier solvents used in it may evaporate but ive never noticed it.

Best way to apply is pour some product into a an old coffee/jam jar and use a paintbrush as you suggest. Allow 10 mins for it to soak in and then lightly wipe around each tyre with a piece of sponge to soak up any excess product that may be sitting in any grooves on the sidewall.

Waxamomo have the ordinary Highstyle in stock and are a supporter of this site if your not dealing directly with a franchisee. Dont buy from E-Bay as you are not certain what exactly your recieving.


----------

